# June berry?



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

We think these are June berries can anybody confirm ot deny?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Those are crab apples. :happy: Bonus! Very useful fruits.

They have more growth to put on and a ways to go yet before they're ripe enough and coloured up enough to identify what type of crab apple tree that is. Probably sometime around late August or September. When they're ripe their flavour and the color of the flesh will also help as an identifier because some types of crab apples have white flesh, some have pink flesh and some have red flesh. Next year in the spring get pictures of the new blossoms as their colour and size can also be used as an identifier.

June berries look like blueberries and the largest mature june berries are only 1/4 to 1/3rd of an inch across, nowhere near the size of crab apples.

A helpful way to identify many types of hard, unripened, unidentified fruits is to cut them in half and examine the seeds - the number of seeds, their shape, texture, colour and hardness or softness are all things that are identifiers.

So if you cut one of those little green crab apples in half (around the equator of the fruit) you will find the 5 pointed star shaped pocket inside that contains 5 brown seeds that are flattened and shaped like a tear drop. Apple seeds.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol about as off as off can be.
Thanks


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Another plus to crabapples is you can use them to make your own pectin!


----------

